# My cat thinks she's a dog. My dog thinks he's a cat.



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

She thinks she's a dog. Follows us around all the time, licks our hands, always alert to anyone coming home and trots over to greet them, doesn't seem to respond to the catnip like the dog does (hahah...see below), carries toys around in her mouth like a bone.

On the other hand, my dog thinks he's a cat. Always finds the highest possible spot on furniture to sit in like the top part of the sofa back, uses his paw to touch things like a cat (he paws at her face a lot...she doesn't care. HAHA!), tries to find a high spot to sit in like the crook of your neck on your shoulders, plays with the catnip toys and goes crazy like a cat.


----------



## BuddyMC (Jan 9, 2010)

Thankfully; I'm no longer alone on his  Fudge, the cat, is definately thee animal boss, and human come to that. He growls at anyone coming to the door, paws your leg to get your attention etc. He always insists on trying the dogs food beore she can eat it.

The dog on the other hand, an elderly Samaoyed, washes the cat and acts as his pillow and bed :lol:


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

HAHA! Yeah! It's getting more and more apparent as Miu continues to grow and live with us. She absolutely has to see who's at the door when it opens...the dog barks first, runs to the door and she follows. It's pretty funny. Then when she gets there and finishes saying hi, she reverts to kitten mode as she lies down on her side and bats at the bottom of the door. HAHA.

Hey my dog washes my cat up too! Sometimes the fur on her head is all messy cuz he's been washing it so much.

Oh, it's total opposite here. Miu lets Rocky be the alpha male dog. She tries to follow big brother around. If he gets upset at her, gives warning growls, and puts a paw on her stomach, she lies on her back and surrenders.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Found some more evidence of this from an article saying that dogs are more efficient long distance walkers than cats. Cats are more designed for short bursts of energy which is more suitable for stalking prey. 

For those of you who are interested in the article please see: http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2008/12/stealthy-strides-are-less-efficient-how-cats-walk.ars

If they really wanted to go far, they say cats will find a way to persuade somenoe to carry them anyways..HAHA (you know, the familiar, 'my cat owns me' thing)! With my babies, it's the total opposite. My cat prefers to walk to her destination and my dog always cons you into carrying him.


----------



## EvieSkye (Jan 18, 2010)

That is funny.  My cat acts like a cheetah. (Smudge, cause she is always hunting!)


----------

